# Apart from Gender , what are the differences between you and your partner?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

how many can you think off?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Too many but here's one.

She is a city girl and I am from the deep Montana country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am a clean freak and my wife is the total opposite. She is a workaholic and I do my 40 hours and leave work at work.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

* My husband is physically stronger than me... of course. 

*** He is more Patient over me, easier to please.. I am more the







head, and particular (in some areas anyway) 

* Generally his sex drive is stronger over mine.. till I hit my 40's anyway... we've taken our turns here! 

* My husband is far better at math over me & reading would put him to sleep...where as I am far better at English & could read for hours on end, and write !

* He is a gifted mechanic.. with some of the stuff he gets into, I'd want to blow up the garage !

* My husband is sensitive guy (I count this a good thing)...though thankfully he is not as emotional as me ...(Example)...a little pms, I have teared up watching Hallmark commercials... he is very controlled.. even tempered .. always. 

* My husband is an Introvert, would be content sitting by the exit sign , watching everyone else interact... Me.. I am more the social butterfly ... 

* My husband doesn't care for confrontation....where he will say about me .. I like to argue.. he doesn't mean this in a bad way.. but it's true.. I am more apt to CONFRONT an issue.. open it up, get it on the table & dig the truth out of him.. out of me.. I also like to play







's advocate... where he would have absolutely no interest in getting into a debate with someone.. 


We actually have a tremendous amount in common.. and are very compatible ....but these are what comes to mind at the top of my head..


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

My husband is former military on top of being a tech guy. He's extremely efficient at everything he does. It can be a blessing and a curse, since I am more of a go with the flow person, while he needs a set plan and things done in particular ways. Things get done by him and they get done well, which is fantastic. But he will often pick at the way I do things if they aren't 100% efficient lol.

On the other hand, I'm definitely the more affectionate one. Constantly hugging him and the like. He's more reserved emotion wise. Very much the strong silent type. Not much of a talker or romantic, but I know he'd move heaven and earth for me. So I don't mind.


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

She exercises because she knows it's good for her. I exercise because I love to.

She communicates because she loves it. I communicate because I have to.

She gets lost easily. I rarely use the GPS.

She has a very clear mind. I get lost in my thoughts.

She gets her feelings hurt easily. I do not even notice when people try to hurt my feelings.

She eats wherever. I always eat at the table.

She has cold feet. I have warm thighs.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm very organized, he's not
I'm very nurturing, he's not
I'm a dog lover, he's not
I'm overly rigid, he's not
I'm cautious, he's not
I like books, he likes movies
I like to travel, he doesn't 
He loves technology, I don't

That's all I can think of off hand....

I detach emotionally when hurt, he doesn't. I'm working on that one.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I am ADD (probably, though not properly confirmed)

My wife has been diagnosed as being a High Functioning Asperger's. 

Now, that is a difference.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The only things in common are our educational levels and that we both love art.

Everything else we disagree on


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

He's an early riser, I sleep in.
He is stronger than I.
He's tall, I'm not.
He needs it cooler when he sleeps, I have to bundle up.
He loves pancakes for breakfast where I prefer a veggi omelet.
He loves Kalua, I prefer a little 12 year Chivas.
He likes coffee, I prefer tea.
I am more organized, he makes little pile of things.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

He's a maths/science genius, I'm an english/history genius and suck at math.

He's an IT geek, for me computers are a means to an end.

He's very logical, a deep thinker. I'm impulsive and emotional.

He's a terrible communicator, I'm the opposite.

He's tidy by nature, I'm messy by nature.

He likes modern homes, I like old fashioned bungalows.

He likes sci fi, I hate it.

We disagree on everything from what type of car to buy, to what type of house to move to, to what colour to paint the lounge room.

We have the most peaceful, loving, happy relationship either of us have ever had and are so good together. Work THAT one out! Rofl!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I love to read. The last book he read was, Hunt for Red October when it first came out.

I have no patience. He is.

I am a hothead and he is slow to get angry.

He will give his shirt off his back, if he thinks you need it. I like my shirt, thank you.

He is brilliant at math. Not me.

He likes to be organized, I have my system.

He is very athletic. I like to read.

He is always on the go, or he gets bored. I like to smell the roses.

He is very funny. I Have no sense of humor.

I have no sense of direction. I get lost all the time. He goes some place once and remembers every street and turn. 

I love art and historical shows and scifi. He likes reality tv and men doing anything with fish, cars, alligators etc.

Thru all my faults he loves me or so I think.:laugh:


----------



## sheishei (Jul 25, 2015)

My husband and i have tons of differences , where do i start ? 
-He don´t like the kind of music i like, but luckily for us i do like the kind of music he likes because i like almost any kind of music lol 
-He don´t like most of the movies i liked, but most of the ones he has shown me i feel glad he did because i ended up loving them. 
-He´s really competitive , while i´m not, this is probably the reason why he don´t really like the kind of music i dance to or the kind of movies i usually watch, because he is a perfectionist of art, so he likes meaningful and artistically created music and movies. 
- while i´m more of a moral person when having arguments he´s more of a facts person. 
- he´s not materialistic at all, and don´t have much sense of fashion, i like to dress for the occasion. 
- he´s a country boy, i´ve always lived in the city. 
- he´s really sensitive, while i´m more objective. 
- he´s really active with his body and has a need for exercise while i could easily stay on my pijama all day. 
- he could eat almost anything while i´m supper picky. 
But all this differences makes me love him more everyday, lets go backwards. 
- i love to cook, he´s not picky so i love that he eats and enjoy everything i cook for him, even when i don´t like it myself. 
- since i met him i do more physical work that has helped me feel healthier
- since he´s more sensitive to criticism than i´m when i feel like something is bothering me is just a matter of knowing how and when, he still always prefers me to open myself and tell him what´s bothering me and tries to work it out while being fair for both of us. 
- i´ve always loved the country side, but i always lived in the city. 
- he don´t have much sense of fashion, and even when we go to a fancy restaurant he dresses like going grocery shopping and i in heels and i love it, because we are two independent, unique individuals that love each other without having to reflect each other. 
- i enjoy having arguments with him about politics or anything because usually we are both rights but from different points of views and that´s really fun. 
- he has a great taste for art so great art doesn´t go unseen for me any more, i´ve learned to see, feel, hear the differences. 
we do have things in common though, we both like to write, we have the same values in life, we both like to see each other fly separately but together, we are both supportive of our dreams and we have both learned to love each other without become a reflect of one another..


----------

